# Logging In Solution - Also, report any log-in problems here



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Guys

Since the server work yesterday there still seems to be a few people who are having problems logging on with various browsers. To make things easier for us to track I have quarantined all the other threads, put a solution in here and made this a central place for anybody to report your logging in problems.

*The Cause*
The reason this is happening is due to the server configuration and handling of the cookies. During a fault that Jae was fixing your cookies may have become corrupt for this forum.

*What is a cookie?*
A cookie is a small file that is stored on your computer that allows the forum to log your session. It tells the forum if you are logged in and also what posts you have not viewed etc. It does NOT store your username or password.

*The solution*
The solution to this problem is to clear *ALL* the cookies associated with this forum and then restart your browser. Instead of there being one cookie like some websites there may be several with the TTF (sometimes as many as 5). You will need to delete *ALL* these. To do this:

*IE* 
Goto Tools/Options and click on Delete Cookies*

*FIREFOX* 
Goto Tools/Clear Private Data and check the Cookies box*

*Safari*
Goto prefernces/show cookies delete*

**Please note that if you delete ALL the cookies in your browser you may need to log back in to various other sites you have your login details saved for. It is preferable that you only delete the cookies related to the TTF.*

Once you have done this restart your browser and then visit the forum. This should create a new session and a new cookie will be created that isn't corrupt.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

So far so good.

Thanks Kev.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No problems here, & pleased to see TTF is busy again with plenty of posts. 8) 
H.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep ,
mine all working well 

Note , remember to save any passwords etc that might be stored for other sites , online banking etc before deleting cookies

Mark


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Up and running at last,


----------



## p5owt (Oct 18, 2007)

PHP has encountered an Access Violation at 7C81BD02

keep geting this

what does this mean

thanks

paul


----------



## Philsy (May 4, 2008)

Thanks, problem now solved. 

Phil


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks, clearing cookies worked for me.


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

Sorted now, thanks.


----------



## Xaltec (May 12, 2008)

Is there a setting activated on the board that logs someone out after a period of inactivity?

Because I keep having to log in when coming back, even tho I keep the page open.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

I keep getting this error when posting on the forum and opening some pages.

PHP has encountered an Access Violation at 7C81BD02

im running OSX 10.5 with firefox have cleared cookies but problem persists. is there anything i can do/change.

Cheers

Charles


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Xaltec said:


> Is there a setting activated on the board that logs someone out after a period of inactivity?
> 
> Because I keep having to log in when coming back, even tho I keep the page open.


My guess is you are getting this problem when accessing the forum in your work enviromnet? e.g. on a Corporate network



gadgetboy38 said:


> I keep getting this error when posting on the forum and opening some pages.
> 
> PHP has encountered an Access Violation at 7C81BD02
> 
> ...


This sometimes happens when Jae is testing PHP on the new site - the PHP server overloads. It should only be temporary and clear itself after a few refreshes, or when the load slows down.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks Mr powell seems to be ok now.


----------



## Xaltec (May 12, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> Xaltec said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a setting activated on the board that logs someone out after a period of inactivity?
> ...


Not on a corp network, accessing only from my own laptop..


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Xaltec said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Xaltec said:
> ...


Hmmmm, well the 'automatic login timeout' is disabled, so you shouldn't have that sort of behavior. The only way I would expect to see that is if your IP address kept changing on a 'Round-robin' corporate network. Have you deleted all your TTF cookies?


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I had a message to let me know that one of our regular visitors here has problems logging in, even with a new forum supplied password.

Message was from Dazza66 as follows (edited to remove reference to another TT forum):-

*Hi Kev,

Got trouble loggin on to TT Forum........? Keeps popping up " incorrect user name or password "
Tried " I forgot my password " sent another password, tried to log on with that still no joy.....!

Oops, dunno wot to do now.........!

See ya all soon

Dazza*


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

KentishTT said:


> I had a message to let me know that one of our regular visitors here has problems logging in, even with a new forum supplied password.
> 
> Message was from Dazza66 as follows (edited to remove reference to another TT forum):-
> 
> ...


He needs to remove all his cookies and then restart his machine/browser. If that fails get him to email me (from the email address he is registered with) and reset his password and create a new one with him.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > I had a message to let me know that one of our regular visitors here has problems logging in, even with a new forum supplied password.
> ...


Hi Kevin;

He still has probs which I PM'd you details of earlier but I hadn't passed your reply on so will do that now and hope it sorts the problem out.

Cheers,
Kev


----------

